# National Guard fitness standards



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Any one know the Air National guard fitness standards for basic training?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

mikey742 said:


> Any one know the Air National guard fitness standards for basic training?


The Air Force?

I think the PT test consists of walking to the chow hall instead of taking the air-conditioned bus. If you make it, you pass.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Yes Delta the Air force


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

Mikey don't let Delta get to you. But seriously, the Air Force PFT is no joke. I think its one step bellow playing dodgeball, but more difficult than 1st grade recess.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Mid 

Been lurking around here to long to to let that get to me. I personally find it funny. My father spent some time in the Air force way back when and for their final PT test, since it was raining outside, the ran in place for a few minutes and that was it. I do believe some things have changed since then.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

mikey742 said:


> Mid
> 
> Been lurking around here to long to to let that get to me. I personally find it funny. My father spent some time in the Air force way back when and for their final PT test, since it was raining outside, the ran in place for a few minutes and that was it. I do believe some things have changed since then.


 True, now they have ARMY guys do the pt test for them while they eat bon bons and watch soaps on the couch.:shifty:


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

Air Force BMT Physical Fitness Test - Military Fitness - Military.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

When I was standing in line for the civil service test many moons ago, I got talking to the guy in front of me, who was prior Air Force. Making conversation, I asked him what he qualified with the M16...his answer was "We didn't shoot that, it rained that day".

Rained?

That *day*, as in singular? 

Killjoy is going to be furious when he reads this thread......


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

delta784 said:


> killjoy is going to be furious when he reads this thread......


hahahhahaahhaa


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Here is actual footage of the test being given:


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks Ctrain I found those to but just wanted to check if they were accurate


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

lmao....

PT standards changed WHILE I was in BMT. It was kind of funny......The standard was 2 miles in 18 minutes for men, and I think Women had like 21 minutes or something....

Half way through, they tell us the standard has been dropped down to 2 miles in 16 minutes.....Trying to cut 2 minutes off your run time in a week sucked..... Almost all passed though, and those who didn't were just pushed through anyway....

We got back to the dorm, and had to record our own time....haha.....

AF PT is a joke..... We can march and sing like no other......as thats about all you did in BMT along with folding your t-shirts for hours on end trying to get them into 6" sqaures.....Ahh the memories....

If you can memorize things, fold your uniforms, and deal with getting screamed at, you'll be fine....Remember there is always someone dumber than you in your flight. I had a TI walk up to my flight and ask a trainee who he was, instead of giving him his reporting statement, the kid was so nervous he told the TI he was a soldier....HAHAHA...I watched this TI and fellow TI's who joined in once they heard him say that, make this kid starting running around shooting people with his "air machine gun" and throw "air grenades" at people.....he even had to make the BOOM noise when the grenade landed......absolutely hilarious.....

Join up.....Its great....lots of good times and some connections to be made there as well....

OFF WE GO INTO THE WILD BLUE YONDER!!!!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks Foxy I have been thinking about I can deal with the yelling and stuff already been toi the police academy so that should not be a problem. Thanks for the info


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

mikey742 said:


> Thanks Foxy I have been thinking about I can deal with the yelling and stuff already been toi the police academy so that should not be a problem. Thanks for the info


The yelling at a police academy is nothing compared to military basic training. The difference is that the yelling stops at 4/5pm every day at a MPTC Academy, and around 5pm on Friday at the MSP Academy.

I saw an Army chaplain start crying when one of my drill sergeants screamed and dropped us for push-ups while we were waiting to go into the chapel on a Sunday morning for religious services.

The good thing is that drill sergeants/drill instructors/training instructors are usually frustrated stand-up comedians, and if you keep an open mind, they're positively hilarious.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Delta I know that it is going to be hard than the Police academy because you there all the time. I also agree in the academy some of the shit the DI came up with was real funny. What I was saying it will not be the first time I had some one yelling in my face lol


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> The good thing is that drill sergeants/drill instructors/training instructors are usually frustrated stand-up comedians, and if you keep an open mind, they're positively hilarious.


So very true.

Yes you deal with your TI's on the weekends too. AF BMT was 6 weeks long, not counting zero week, but I believe they increased it to 8 weeks. I'm not really sure what they added, as I can't say we learned TOO much in the 6 weeks. Don't get me wrong, it was a good time, but I can't see how they add two weeks to the training.

Lackland AFB is def. not Paris Island, but it still comes with all the fun things that the other branches come with, EG PT, yelling and screaming, marching, and more yelling and screaming. UCMJ is taught along with Air Force Policy and procedures, rank structure, etc. Did I mention folding t-shirts into 6" squares?

FYI, never volunteer for anything. Your goal is for the TI to never know your name until you get your name tapes sewn onto your uniform....

Other than that its a good time. The first week or so, you will dread it, and wonder why the hell you signed up.....At least I did as a 17 year old know nothing kid. Walking into it as a more mature adult is def. a plus.... I had a 29 Y.O. in my flight, from Hawaii, he was made fun for a bit because of his age, but then they left him alone, as their were many other morons in the flight.

Any questions, feel free to post them. I went to the Security Forces Tech School, which is essentially basic training all over again for the first few weeks of it.....

Feel free to ask anything or PM me....I'm sure there are other Air Force personnel on here as well.

PS when I signed up they were offering enlistments starting as an E3 (Airman 1st Class) with certain techs and other agreements....look into that....


----------

